# Johann Hoff... Philadelphia Beer



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2007)

I found an ad on ebay that shows the JSP bottles we've all seen. I knew they were Hoffs malt extact but this is something new. At the bottom it gives a...

 [align=center]*Warning.*
 Physicians are cautioned against a _*Philadelphia Beer*_, purporting to be an imported *HOFF'S MALT EXTRACT*. This article is put up in a squatty bottle, and bears the name of a Belin firm registered only in 1880.
 To obtain the genuine, specify always *HOFFS MALT, TARRANT'S*
 [/align]*
*It sounds like a scandal to me, time to check the law suits.

 I'll get some copies up for those that don't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## idigjars (Dec 21, 2007)

Eric, very interesting.  I used to collect the JSP beers and still have a bunch of them left if anybody is interested in some trading.  Thanks for the information and good luck everybody in your collecting.   Paul   []


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2007)

You want some more. It was a scandal and a lawsuit. Very confusing too.
http://books.google.com/books/Southern Pracitioner.pdf/Tarrant vs. Mendelson


----------



## bigghouse (Dec 21, 2007)

i have a jonan hoff that me carly and perry found in an old barn. exsept it doesnt have a lable.

 perry, carly + anna


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2007)

That is a great post Eric, Thanks for putting it up. I have one of these but never had a clue as to what the label looked like. I believe not too long ago someone on the forum made a post concerning this bottle, stating what the J S P stood for, but I have forgtten what it was, can anyone tell me again. I will have it tattooed on my forehead for future reference. Its a shame the bottle was not fully embossed, it has great color, although it still displays very well.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2007)

Joseph S Pederson


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote : Joseph S Pederson 


 Thanks Eric, I had made a note of it, but I can not remember for the likes of me what I did with it.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2007)

There's a thread called Who is this guy. I hope to see your mug with the aformentened tattoo there. Eric


----------



## LC (Dec 21, 2007)

I will make it a point to do so Eric, *maybe it will save someone else having to do it in order to remember it !* Thanks again, Lou


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 21, 2007)

great information!  I think those beautiful but pesky bottles have been attributed to every product out there!  I've heard lemon ext., ketchup, beer, wine, whiskey...  currently I was in the belief it was a sauce bottle!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 21, 2007)

That google book was 1889. 
 Here's some of my now "Philly beers". I'm holding a Berlin on the shoulder Hoff's. None are quite the same color and the amber on the right is ABM with 11 oz on it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 21, 2007)

Here is the earliest Johann Hoff bottle I have found. Its 3pc mold with crude applied top. Embossed PATENT. It has a label for Johann Hoff malt extract written in Norwegian I think (or some other Nordic country). Could even be dutch I guess but not German.


----------



## tigue710 (Dec 21, 2007)

hmmm so some of those Patents were John Hoffs?  That looks to be one of the nice ones I've seen glass wise too.  Nice run there cows, the Hoffs come in such an array of colors...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice one Matt. I'm still wanting a front embossed Berlin but not for $25+. That's what I see them for before I'm too late. Seams 10 is more like it when I can't get to it.


----------

